# Found a lost cat. Apparent owner turns up a day after posting ads on fb.



## JakubG26

So the other night my parents were walking back home and in our estate there's a small park. As they're walking past one of the gates a kitten jumps out and tries to play with my parents. They stay with him as its around 10pm and wait for a while to see if he goes home as we have lots of boystrous cats in the neighbourhood and they tend to fight. Also have foxes running around the area. Hour goes by but he keeps playing in this park. They decide to let him be but he follows them home all the way and comes in. We assume he's lost so we keep him overnight and made Facebook ads on relevant local community pages about lost pet. We took him the next day to a local vet to check if he was chipped. He was not, and they haven't had any calls about a missing cat with his appearance. The next day a girl replies to one of the posts and claims its her cat. She says she got proof and pictures that its their cat but checking out her profile which is public I can see every post she makes she has not even one picture of the cat, and the cat is a bit older but still a kitten has his claws and teeth arent anywhere near adult size. The girl had recently posted on her profile pictures of her on a holiday abroad a day before we found the cat. Its strange because she isn't replying to messages suddenly and the vet told us to bring the cat in and leave him there as they'll decide if it's the girls cat or not. Strangely they told us not to be present when the claimant arrives? We are allowed to see if its a true owner as they could just be trying to get a free cat and the vet and the girl just know each other personally and are trying to get a free cat.


----------



## Sacrechat

I think you might be reading far too much into the vet’s motives. After all, didn’t you choose which vet to go to? Or did the girl choose? If you don’t trust the vet, you could have chosen another. They probably just want to keep it professional and unemotional, which is how it should be when deciding if someone is being truthful or not.


----------

